# Meet Obi Wan Kenobi...



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Obi looks great , it is sometimes hard to photograph Black dogs... thanks for posting


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh he is very handsome!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The male ego reigns. And he IS handsome, LOL.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

he is good look'n!! 
"My" Golden's name is Obie Wan Kenobi (named by "legal" owner). wish I could get this pic posting figured out -- even my sign pic doesn't show - my Black Lab (Sadie) and OB

but, hey! i got some kinda pic now -- meet Sadie & OB


----------



## JessRy (Mar 23, 2008)

Neat dog, I had a Lab growing up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous! I love labs. My mom's dog is also named Obi Wan Kenobi. He was a foster of mine 3 years ago and I was thrilled when my parents adopted him!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww he is handsome! I love black labs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and doesnt look to scared after a couple of pictures. He looks like he bacame a ham. I love the last one.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

awwww hi Obi! Great Shots!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, he don't look to scared of the camera


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Obi is gorgeous. She has such a sweet face and a nice shiny coat.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure looks like you got Obi over his fear of the camera 

Handsome boy he is, love his shiny coat!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pic's! Good Playmates are hard to find...


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

beautiful dog...i love his name lol


----------

